# Help With Id-Ing "Jro" Watch



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Picked this up recently - terrible picture, very little detail...










Got it home yesterday, gave it a decent clean up and treated it to a new crystal, so it went from this:










to this!










I'm really pleased with the clean-up - looks quite smart now! :smartass:

----

I wonder if anyone could cast any knowledge my way regarding the maker JRO? Never heard of them, and the movement doesn't give anything away as to the maker (or much else really!)

Cheers


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

looks really nice, great dial!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Very smart looking dial,glad the new crystal went in ok,and congrats on a job well done! 

JRO?.......another nice make i've not heard of. :umnik2:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

stefano34 said:


> looks really nice, great dial!





sam. said:


> Very smart looking dial,glad the new crystal went in ok,and congrats on a job well done!
> 
> JRO?.......another nice make i've not heard of. :umnik2:


Thanks guys  happy with the results, just frustrated there's nothing about the make when googling etc - all i do know is it was serviced in '68 and '75, so i can assume the date lies somewhere around early sixties...


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I had a look around on the net as well,and had the same results as you. :huh:

Good job on cleaning the inside of the case,

after stripping them down,i usually clean my new arrivals in the sink with warm water and washing up liquid,and a toothbrush! :lol:

I thought it looked mid to late 50's?


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Rubies often means a Russian watch

Do you have a photo of the movement?

Are those holes in the dial missing gems or is there a day/night indicator wheel under them?


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

Love the watch,you have made a great job on it. I cannot help with i.d'ing it, good luck anyway.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

sam. said:


> I had a look around on the net as well,and had the same results as you. :huh:
> 
> Good job on cleaning the inside of the case,
> 
> ...


I use a cheapy sonic cleaner to loosen the gunk, usually with some fairy liquid and hot water for best results



bjohnson said:


> Rubies often means a Russian watch
> 
> Do you have a photo of the movement?
> 
> Are those holes in the dial missing gems or is there a day/night indicator wheel under them?


The holes are missing gems - the one at 11 remains (though i don't know what sort of gem it is - clear white and sparkly 

I will add a photo of the movement :yes:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

You can see the last remaining Gem here:










I believe i am missing two screws that hold the movement in place in the case - it seems loose in the watch case, and there are two obvious holes at the edges for screws - anyone got any idea where i could source new ones?


----------

